# Rest in Peace Jessica, a gifted and talented rider :(



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

oh my gosh how sad!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I know, I used to watch her vids all the time. She had such a great bond with her horse, Boomer.  It's a shame she passed away. I'm sure Boomer misses her dearly. Ugh, whatta shame.


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh, that is so sad. R.I.P Jessica. There was another accident in Victoria where a 14 year-old-girl got crushed by her horse, but she is still alive.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

R.I.P Jessica


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this! RIP


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

This happened months ago. There was a huge fight over on another forum about who was at fault and whether or not what she did was right. Something I thought was besides the point.

It's sad to have such a young and talented rider off like that.


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

My2Geldings said:


> This happened months ago. There was a huge fight over on another forum about who was at fault and whether or not what she did was right. Something I thought was besides the point.
> 
> It's sad to have such a young and talented rider off like that.


I hate it how people will argue on something that happened like this, a horrible accident that took a talented riders life, argue over what she did. 
Whether she did something that she should have or not, it won't make things any easier for her family.

RIP Jessica!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

SonnyWimps said:


> My2Geldings said:
> 
> 
> > This happened months ago. There was a huge fight over on another forum about who was at fault and whether or not what she did was right. Something I thought was besides the point.
> ...


I agree 100% with you. Very sad.


----------



## Emma7442 (Jan 19, 2008)

There is no joy in Jessicas death but thank god it was quick and all over very quickly. 



I hate to imagine what it would have been like if she was lying there dying or suffering


----------



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

I thought that she was grooming him in his stall, and he spooked and kicked out, getting her in the head.

Thats what I heard months ago when it happened??


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Nope, coming from a close friend of hers "She was riding Boomer bareback in an arena and tried to jump out of the arena. It is a 4'/5' panel fence. The horse didn't make it (he has marks on his front legs) and flipped, landing on Jessica and breaking her neck and crushing her skull. She died instantly. I've been talking to some of her close friends & this is what they've told me"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYg_1xspPSs&feature=related


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Omg thats horrible!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

She was a gorgeous kid with a lot of talent and passion for horses and she passed away doing what she loved most. 

From what I heard, her parents have kept her horse and will not be selling him.


----------



## xoLivxo (Dec 27, 2007)

R.I.P

this was truley horrible....we miss you  

its so stupid that people are fighting over how it happened. shes gone and no matter how she left is going to make her come back, so everyone needs to stop fighting about it. im glad this fourm isnt


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

awww thats good that there going to keep the horse and not selling him


----------



## amightytarzan5 (Mar 20, 2008)

Awww. I have never been to this part of the forum, so I hadn't seen this post. I watched almost all of her videos and tears rolled down my face. I was so sad. RIP Jessica. Boomer will be with you again someday!


----------



## halsgal (Jun 1, 2008)

It's very sad, but there are so many completely different accounts, i have no idea what to believe. It was very sad, i can't deny that, but i just want to know the truth about what happened. I've heard about 20 different versions of the story so far, but none of them have real basis . . . very sad that she died, but you still wonder how it could have been prevented. Like why was she allowed to jump 4.5 ft fences alone with no one around?? But we won't get into that . .. 
I just wish that there was a reliable news article or something about it, so that I could know what really happened, not just a note off of someones youtube.


----------



## chasin the dream (Jun 2, 2008)

i agree with hals on knowing wehter its true or not because ive heard that she was in his stall and he kicked her head and ive heard she was jumping a 5ft unknockable fence(the arena fence) and she was crushed..so honestly i don't know what to believe but all in all...i feel really bad 4 her family and friends and especially boomer. that is really sad!


----------



## SonnyWimps (Feb 22, 2008)

I've heard 3 different stories on her death, but how she died isn't really important. It's sad to hear of such a great rider die, especially one that young!!! I say she looked 15 at the oldest in that video.

I'm glad to hear that her parents aren't selling Boomer...I know something happened and I was killed at the barn I definately wouldn't want my parents to sell Sonny...of it they had to to at least sell him to a friend that I know he'd be in good hands with. 

That video made tears come to my eyes


----------

